# Wooden gear clocks powered by battery or ... ??



## HuntleyBill

I would like to try my hand at building a wooden gear wall clock. 
i want to hang i it in my shop when done. I have looked at several of the more popular websites that offer plans for wooden gear clocks but can't seem to find what I am looking for.

I would like to build a clock that:

Does not need to be wound up or have weights that run out after a few hours..
Is as accurate as possible.
Powered by a battery or some other source so I don't have to constantly reset it. (Maybe just have to change the battery every year or so)

Does anyone know of a website that offers plans for these types of clocks?
Thank you for your input.

Bill


----------



## Lazyman

I have not made a wooden clock but a quick search found this plan for the Toucan wooden gear clock and the Electra clock. I found this guy's (WoodenLoon) videos about making it including one where he made his own solenoid style motor to run it ( I assume that instructions are included in the plans?). One problem with using a motor is that you will probably have to use a cord because battery operated motors are either going to run down too fast or not be strong enough to run it. I don't think that one of those cheap battery operated quartz movements will work.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

my brother is a pretty good wood craftsman (we both take after our father).
he made a whole bunch of intermeshing gears out of plywood that were
mounted to a nice looking wood frame.
then, installed one of those heavy duty quartz clock movements in it.
of course the gears did not move, but it was very impressive looking, nonetheless.
(that may be your "Plan B").

.

.


----------



## HuntleyBill

Thank you Lazyman I did see Clayton Boyer's site and also Brian Law's clocks. The Toucan is a nice clock but it isn't a wall hanger. I suppose I could modify it to a wall hanger. The Electra is one ugly clock but it is a wall hanger and it is pretty cool how it works.

There are a LOT of wooden clocks out there but I am surprised on how few electric clocks there are.


----------



## Lazyman

I suppose that you could adapt another clock to use one of these electric clock motors? It runs at 1 RPM so as long as you adjust the gear ratios appropriately, it seems like you should be able to use it to run any clock design.


----------



## HuntleyBill

Hmmmmm …. I never knew that existed. see what you can learn here?


----------



## Lazyman

I think that this is what they use for the old fashioned electric clocks before quartz movements took over the world. There are other designs too but this style would seem to be pretty simple to incorporate into a design. It should be really quiet too if you don't want to here the escapement ticking and tocking.


----------



## HuntleyBill

Thanks Lazyman. I don't mind the tic toc. I don't even mind a pendulum of sorts. This will be going in my wood shop and what better clock to have than a wood clock? I think these wooden geared clocks are cool looking but I just want to set it and forget it (until I need to know what time it is).

Would also be cool if these guys selling these plans had a "electric conversion" within the plans. Or, maybe an additional option? Maybe, Huh?


----------



## robscastle

talk to stefang


----------



## becikeja

If you're looking for a mechanism try these guys. www.klockit.com/ out of Wisconsin. I've also used Clayton Boyers plans, very well done.


----------

